# Need help identifying and dating Elgin bicycle



## silverbear (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, Silverbear here.  I'm new to this forum, but have been fooling around with old bikes for some time.  At present I have a few Schwinns and three Elgins, a 34, a 39 and one which I just purchased on ebay.  It is this "new" one I am asking help in identifying and giving a year or year range of manufacture.  There are several things which might help in identifying it... I notice the head badge is riveted in place and does not use screws as my other Elgins do.  The goose neck is distinctive as is the chain guard.  This has peaked, but not Gothic fenders.  The rear fender has holes for affixing string for a skirt/coat guard.  Seat is Troxel.
The paint is original, as is the rest of the bike so far as I know.  It must have been stored indoors as it is in generally good condition, has all spokes and they are in pretty good tension... I'm hoping they can be adjusted to be made more true.  A few more pictures will follow which may help in identifying this bike... thanks for looking.
SB


----------



## silverbear (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't seem to be able to add photos in a reply to my own thread, so will simply describe what the last photo would have shown.  The front axle is ribbed in a manner similar to the rear axle.
Many thanks for any help with this identification.  I look forward to exploring the forum and listening in to people more knowledgeable than am I.
SB


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 4, 2010)

It looks like a late 37-early 38. In 38, they started using more Murray built bikes, with the flared tube ends and wishbone style rear stays on the frame, as on your bike. The only thing that seems off is the earlier style chain guard. The fall/winter 37-8 catalog page in the Elgin/JC Higgins/Hawthorne book shows a small thumnail illustration of a girls' model which appears to have this same guard, but too small to tell the frame. That's the last showing of that guard, so logic would suggest... Also, posting the serial # may help. It should be stamped on the bottom bracket, beginning with "MOD 502", a second, catalog #, and then the serial #. Anyway, nice looking ride, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## silverbear (Jan 4, 2010)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It looks like a late 37-early 38. In 38, they started using more Murray built bikes, with the flared tube ends and wishbone style rear stays on the frame, as on your bike. The only thing that seems off is the earlier style chain guard. The fall/winter 37-8 catalog page in the Elgin/JC Higgins/Hawthorne book shows a small thumnail illustration of a girls' model which appears to have this same guard, but too small to tell the frame. That's the last showing of that guard, so logic would suggest... Also, posting the serial # may help. It should be stamped on the bottom bracket, beginning with "MOD 502", a second, catalog #, and then the serial #. Anyway, nice looking ride, and welcome to the forum!!



Thank you, Adam.
On the seat post is a decal with 502-5076.  Under the pedal crank is:  MOS 76054  I hope this is enough to pinpoint the year and model.  I have another question.  I was looking in the photos section under Elgin 2 speed and see that the axle in the picture looks the same as mine with the ridges.  I do not see a lubrication fitting, however.  Is this by chance a 2 speed?
I did a little more looking at the bike and discovered the spokes clean up nicely with no rust, pumped up the Bridgestone tires and they hold air.  I don't see any checking, but they are somewhat worn.  I'm surprised at the good condition of this bike.  Thanks again for your help as it is much appreciated.
SB


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, 5076 corresponds to a spring '38 girls' model! It's shown and described w/a 'half chainguard', which is probably the same one that's on my 37ish Collegiate (junior badge to Elgin). Mine has the older Westfield built frame, and a matching color Elgin tank courtesy of ebay! 

 Almost all Elgins of the era featured the 'air-cooled hubs'. Yours is probably not a 2 speed, however I can't see under the chainguard. I looked at the 2 speed in the photo gallery, and I see some "extra" cogs and things ahead of the sprocket, I don't know if it's a whole different hub or not. I'll leave that to one of our experts.


----------



## silverbear (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you Adam.  You've been very helpful.  Are you restoring your 37 or leaving it as it is?  I like the ladies models as I find them easier to mount.  I'm an old guy with partial paralysis in my feet and lower legs, so being able to step through is good.  
SB


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2010)

"Are you restoring your 37 or leaving it as it is?" Like most of the bikes I have, it's on the edge. It doesn't look quite as good as it does in the pic. Maybe a partial resto, I want to get one of those home powder coat sets from Eastwood. They have a 'chrome' that looks good, I figure that'd be a LOT cheaper than rechroming small parts!! I probably won't repaint it though.


----------

